

Is Software Engineering Tought in Your Country? - baristaGeek
http://blog.bunnyinc.com/colombia-doesnt-software-engineers-really-not-even-one/

======
baristaGeek
Alex Torrenegra, CEO of Bunny Inc, recently wrote this in his blog. He
discusses why there's a software engineering crisis in Colombia. Let's discuss
how does the context looks like in other countries!

